# DX: 200mW Flashlight-Style Green Laser (18650)



## senecaripple (Apr 25, 2008)

wonder how much better it is with the 18650? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12341 $204.00
think it's worth the risk with the "free EMS" shipment, or go with airmail?


----------



## pyrokid3 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have heard that there has been a greater risk in the past of customs seizing products with EMS shipping than regular Air Mail. But I have no first hand experience.


----------



## Alan (Apr 26, 2008)

We don't have problem getting laser to Hong Kong. I'm wondering if it is a real 200mW green laser. Anyone has one?

Alan


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 26, 2008)

only came out yesterday!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 26, 2008)

DX usually denotes "True Green" if the output power doesn't include the IR content. I'm guessing that this 200mw rating includes IR content, which means it won't be as bright as a 200mw true green.


----------



## Timelord (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll let you know as I've ordered one for the love of all things green and shiny


----------



## Milos (May 2, 2008)

you can count on my quick pros/cons review too. I got 150mW version of the same from kaidomain. 

cheers

Milos


----------



## Milos (May 3, 2008)

Hi everyone. I got the 150mW unit today !! It exceeded my expectations for $135 !! 
You can read my detailed review with Photos here
http://www.laserenthusiast.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733

best regards

Milos


----------



## ernsanada (May 10, 2008)

Does anybody know a good pair of safety gogles to use with this laser the DX: 200mW Flashlight-Style Green Laser (18650)?


----------



## Timelord (May 13, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12764

See more in Electronics - Professional Tools ​


Share your own customer images















Green Lasers Protective Safety Goggles (Blocks 150nm~540nm) 
Price: *$55.79*








SKU 12764 Qty



 4
diggs




Add to wish list 

Product updates 

Price Match  

*



Overview *



Buy 3+ and Save ($53.89 ~ $54.09)



Community Tools
 



*Typically ships in 2 to 5 business days**  



Worldwide Free Shipping ​ *Manufacturer's product specifications:*
- All-direction, all-angle professional safety protection eyeglasses

- Filters harmful light waves between 150~540nm
- Designed protect eyes from high powered green lasers
- Protected laser types: YAG
- Other light penetration rate: >85%
- Laser filter capability: YAG laser power reduction of 10000+ times

 *community tools*
 » Post a review and get DX points
 » Post a video and get 3-10 DX points
 » Product alerts (availability, price drops, promos, etc)
 » Report a lower price
 » Post/edit information on this page
» Discuss this product (forum)
 » Add to your DX wish list  

 To enable volume discounts on this site, use coupon code: *BULKRATE* during checkout. You will see a discount applied at the bottom of the shopping cart. Competitive pricing is available. Contact us for details.

*Quantity*
3+ units
5+ units
10+ units
*Rate*
 $54.09 shipped
 $53.99 shipped
 $53.89 shipped


*What is Bulk Rate?* BulkRate is a semi-wholesale system with items priced separately from retail. When you use bulk rates, a flat $1.70 registered air mail fee will automatically be added to your cart to ensure delivery of package. While BulkRate's intention is to offer cheaper prices when you buy in bulk, because it is priced separately it on occassions show a higher than retail price. That's why we ask you to enter BULKRATE as a coupon code to manually activate the rates. You can always opt not to use the bulk rates. If you are looking for wholesale prices please feel free to contact us. 

Looking to get even more?
 Try

Or Contact Us Directly


----------



## ernsanada (May 13, 2008)

Timelord,

Thanks!


----------



## ernsanada (May 13, 2008)

Will these Goggles work with the DX: 200mW Flashlight-Style Green Laser (18650)?


----------



## pyrokid3 (May 14, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Will these Goggles work with the DX: 200mW Flashlight-Style Green Laser (18650)?



Yes. I have experience with these too, and they work well. I don't know anything about the dx ones, I wouldn't trust them, until I saw some reviews.


----------



## ez78 (May 22, 2008)

I got the 50mW version flashlight style with adjustable focus from DX couple of days ago. I am very happy with this thing at this price. It is noticeably brighter than my 35mW wicked laser. This also burns holes to black trash bags in couple of seconds from about 50mm distance. With visible smoke rising. But it's got the common fault that sometimes the laser does not start with full power. Almost seems that there are two power modes it might ignite with. Atleast it is very easy to tell the weak mode from the full power spot, there's a big difference.


----------



## picrthis (May 24, 2008)

pyrokid3 said:


> I have heard that there has been a greater risk in the past of customs seizing products with EMS shipping than regular Air Mail. But I have no first hand experience.


I really don't see why it would be seized, it's just alot of speculation; WL ships all of their Lasers out EMS and they get through, so I don't see why DX would have any issues.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 19, 2008)

I just received my DX 200mw Green Laser 18650.

Review


----------



## TONY M (Jun 27, 2008)

A buddy of mine brought back the 200mw ture green laser from Thailand. It is very fun and can light up the stars nicely, I was generally impressed with it as I had never seen a high power laser before.

A lot of fun but very dangerous... Don't let children play with these things!


----------



## picrthis (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey ernsanada hows the output on that Laser? Does it seem stable?

Great looking pictures!


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 27, 2008)

picrthis said:


> Hey ernsanada hows the output on that Laser? Does it seem stable?
> 
> Great looking pictures!



Thanks.

I don't have any way of measuring it's output to tell if it's stable.


----------



## Reid (Jun 27, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't have any way of measuring it's output to tell if it's stable.


I have a half-baked idea for that. It won't much differentiate laser light from stray IR production either.

Say we take a non-contact IR thermometer and we set some black plastic film into a frame.
Set the thermometer to "on", aimed at one side of the target plastic.
On the other side, the other face of the black plastic (trash bag material), silicone-glue a tincap such as roofers employ in nailing down roofing paper.
Paint the tincap black.

Set laser on a stand of some sort and set back from the target (the blackened tincap) by some reasonable distance.

Run the laser and the thermometer and watch the temperature reading increase.
Over a minute or two, does the temperature continue to rise? Does the temperature oscillate?

I suspect that this (imagined) setup might serve as a -rough and relative- laser test,
not really useful for reporting power outputs, but it will tell an owner if his laser runs in a stable manner.
The IR thermometer should track the laser output quite nicely enough, my guess.

I guess things out a great deal, and only offer this idea for general consideration and criticisms.


----------

